# Olympus waterproof.. any suggestions before i committ



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Found a good price $489 delivered from Hong Kong. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Olympus-MJU-720- ... dZViewItem
I think I'll committ tomorrow, has anyone got any thing to suggest before i do ?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUnuQL4AACbfgAASQIUqAAAkFAA/79/gMADNViJ6IIwk9E9TIxNpPKDVNG1P1TygNAAABqehKeSNoTTxTCB6mAlMUauqpW2PbSrqtF1XvgTQXF/fFBzEOT8CkhmHtDWMNfGQV78Yd10z8ilSUJ4ORFSMO0lJGJEnwUXwuFULrOGrJZAt35Phj2srLymQKwhYAEdziCR3SbazlONSIs639mZHWBdnc1OjArcC+aXxCMgpEHC82V12mRrpE+TgQmqmbULR20T4ZoPVJvWATJQxdIJJOLbFYKjHJZSRByB0GWIvmBQPEf4u5IpwoSCT3IF8


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I was going to buy one of these but the reviews on the photo quality were far from impressive. But if you're going for waterproof as the main requirement, then it's certainly worthwhile.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSXriN4AAB1fgAASQYdQACGgUBA/79+gMACm0RU/1FP0KeCnqaPSPRpGDKFTyahtRgINAAANT0IQPVNqMRkAB6gJaN8Z0dffNWX2VRLDZdod1hDzSo26G5+qWRYhU87W8iUFOhlrQyKmiJguOK7Pjza/LSwDQTETCaxMFdwTi71n04RQ+A74uEqk4YNmVVEVqK3kSuxbMC2Fl+S1TAKUAbpgSLOSJYMVw+O8BRJSmiclgQPaTScQvOJoTRRgY75JCRil+R4kUInEQZ0/i7kinChIEvXEbwA=


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

before you committ....do a quick check via google for the same camera and see if you can drive a deal with a local dealer.......you never know your luck.......if not...go for the camera


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi mate,
I have bought one a couple of months ago and I am very happy with it, it takes good pix's. I got mine from Hong Kong, but be careful where you get it from, because they have alot of immatations and you don't know till you get home with it. The thing is that the shops you see over there with big neon lights over the front of the shops they can change them every week and say they are new owners even that they are the same people, and you lose any warranty, they say the last people went broke and had to sell up. The best way to make sure you are getting a genuine camera is to ask them if they are linked with the Hong Kong Shopping Festival, they must display these signs in the shop, also if they haven't got that sign they must display a signs say " No Fakes", good luck,
Jebster....


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

The reason I liked this model is because a few months back in Thailand a friend said to me, here use mine and on purpose threw it to me and bounced it off the edge of the pool into the pool. To my look of horror she then noncholently reviewed the features. 8) I want one. The quality of the photos were light years ahead of my digi and the shockproof and waterproof features are what I'm after. Its just the risk of Ebay, I notice they dont have paypal but they have a good history :?
I want one at least for next months comp and to show you guys what its really like here from the water here


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

I am in the same boat re buying a waterproof camera shortly. But I have done a fair bit of research on camera review websites and the camera that I am leaning towards is the Pentax W10. Seems to me to be getting better raves than the others.Try googling camera reviews and there are at least 3-4 sites with http://www.dpreview.com being one of the better ones. No review of the Pentax at that site , but find the Pentax forum and there seems to be a heap of good feedback for it.

Also:

http://www.steves-digicams.com is another good site.

Chris


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

It seems to be very easy for ebay traders to build up good histories. I had trouble with an HK phone purchase earlier this year. Large number of trades, >99% positive feedback, couldn't find negative comments. Didn't send the item and gave bullsh!t replies to my queries. Fortunately he used paypal and I got my money back. A lot of these guys get rid of negative comment by bullying purchasers into withdrawing their comments. Not me.

It is a much greater risk purchasing from HK than Aus or US. I wouldn't even consider China.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the feed back. I took the risk. Let you know what happens and looking foward to posting some spectacular photos next week.
As far as the comp goes I will still get an hour in today, maybe Sat and Sun, and another session on Monday. If I catch a record breaker I'll use my camera phone :lol: 
Cheers


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

I would suggest that you buy a removeable xD-Picture Card. Anywhere from 128MB - 1GB woud be good.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I bought another Olympus yesterday. You may remember the other one disappered when I was down in Melbourne. Was and still am very happy with it. I paid $700, which included a 1GB XD card and a soft case from Harvey Norman. Good luck with your HK purchase.
Nick


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Hows this, just now I was looking at my broken camera, gave it a couple of good solid whacks into the palm of my hand, and wha-la , working again  Oh well I wont have to worry about dropping the old one in the drink :lol: (or the new one)


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Breambo
If your old camera works, it might be worthwile investing in a good underwater housing for it. I have a Canon Ixus 400 I bought about 4 years ago. I bought a Canon underwater housing specifically designed for this camera. It can go down to 50 metres and I use it regularly when I go out kayak fishing, so it is protected from saltwater. Just to show you how hardy these Canon cameras are, when in Wellington photographing the jaws of the Raglan GWS, I dropped the camera while on self-timer. The lens was fully out and fell on the concrete. I tried to close the camera down, but the lens had jammed, and remained distorted. Panicking, I just forced the lens and tried to put it back in place. It worked a treat, and there is no damage whatsoever to the lens or the image quality. Lucky, eh? :wink: 
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah, they actually make a housing for my pentax, its about $250, so because its a couple of years old I decided to split the difference and get a newie. Its all good, I can give the GF the old one and she can take the land based shots, and I can use the new waterproof.
Should be here today or tomorrow  
Conditions here today are 3-4m swell, light offshore, and the sun is shining, for the first time in a while. Looks pretty rough but I might just get away with a fish inside the lagoon.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Breambo said:


> Conditions here today are 3-4m swell, light offshore, and the sun is shining, for the first time in a while. Looks pretty rough but I might just get away with a fish inside the lagoon.


3-4 metre swell and offshore! sounds like you also need to throw the board on the roofracks and get a few waves mate! good luck


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Its dropping quickly. I prefer to go for a kayak fish rather than a surf with the crowds these days. I only surf in Indo these days, which isnt very often.
In the second photo you can see between the houses the lagoon, nice and protected.


----------

